# My other furries &... not so furries. :)



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

In addition to my three ratties: Wendy, Fortinbras, & Brutus, I also have several other critters. My family consists of myself, my boyfriend, my ratties, my two dogs, my two leopard geckos, and my betta.  And here they are!

First is Oslow, my miniature Dapple Dachshund. He's my big boy & I adore him so much.  

Here's when I first got him... he was so tiny. 









And here he is now, my most handsome little man.  











Next is Bugatti! Hes my miniature double dapple dachshund rescue. For those of you that don't know much about double dappling, read this: http://www.dachshund.org/article_double_dapple.html . The genetic defect causes blindness, deafness, both, or even worse... I've seen them without eyes.  Bugatti was "lucky" and is only partially blind. You'd never know it though... he's the most happy baby I've ever had. He brings so much joy and happiness and love into my life every single day. I don't know what I'd do without him... though I wish every dachshund breeder knew better (and they should). Even though I wouldn't change a thing about him & I love him very much, it breaks my heart to know it's preventable by doing a little research.  Okay, enough ranting, here he is. 

Here he was shortly after I rescued him. 









And here he is "now" (a couple of months ago, he's shot up a bit since then). You can somewhat see the misshapen pupils in this one. He almost always has his ears perked up - making up for lack of sight by hearing everything!










Aaaaaaand my geckos! I can only find a picture of my male... but he's a beautiful almost highlighter color.  They're a mated pair. The male is so friendly, the female is a little more skittish. But I love them both! 











And yes, I do actually have a picture of my betta.  His name is Alpha - Alpha my Betta. I'm dealing with some finrot from him right now.  Having to medicate him and such.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Your puppies are so precious, and your leo is beautiful! My husband and I have a mini dachshund named Luka who is the love of my life.


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

critterkeeper said:


> Your puppies are so precious, and your leo is beautiful! My husband and I have a mini dachshund named Luka who is the love of my life.


Dachshunds are just like that. Only other dachshund owners "get it", I've found. Haha. My boys are my children. They sleep with me, follow me anywhere, give me kisses when I'm sad, and "protect" me from any strange noise outside.  I'll never not have a dachshund. I love them too much. I actually just found another male double dapple someone wants to "get rid of".  I have absolutely no room & I've been trying so hard to find a home for him. 'tis heartbreaking.


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

Bugatti is one of the most unique dogs I've ever seen


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

noMoreFaith said:


> Bugatti is one of the most unique dogs I've ever seen


Oh, he is.  I love him. Double Dapples are generally extremely cute dogs... which is why some breeders continue to breed them without regard for the consequences. :\ The people I got him from were second-time breeders, first time with this pair. Both were not VISUALLY dapples, but carried the gene. & Bugatti was the only one who came out DD. Sadly, they had no idea. But I knew right away. Luckily they understood the brevity & let me have him. They haven't bred since. But I love my boy, he's probably the most absolutely loving dog I've ever seen. I'm so lucky.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

great pics.... i love the fish tank.


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

They're adorable, dachshunds have such a rebellious air about them; just a side effect of there original purpose to hunt badgers I'd assume.  Oslow is a beautiful little pup, so cute stretched across your forearm, lol, I wish I'd have gotten my mutt young enough to do stuff like that. Bugatti does have some fascinating pupils, though, I don't think I've ever seen them misshapen like that in a dogs eyes; for horses it's normal and doesn't hinder their sight.


----------



## Ramen (Aug 1, 2011)

jasugar said:


> And yes, I do actually have a picture of my betta.  His name is Alpha - Alpha my Betta. I'm dealing with some finrot from him right now.  Having to medicate him and such.


Haha, Alpha is an interesting name for a betta. So sorry about the finrot, hope he gets better quickly!
And both your dachshunds are sooo cute. I don't think I've ever seen a dappled dachshund before, but it's adorable!


----------



## abmama (Aug 2, 2011)

great looking bunch you got


----------

